# Logkext launchd



## foodjunkie (Nov 11, 2009)

I cannot stop this process.
I reinstalled logkext, the error disappeared. I uninstall logkext, the log fills up again. How can I stop the process that is creating the error and filling up the error log. Thanks in advance!




11/11/09 2:48:09 PM com.apple.launchd[1] (com.fsb.logKext[26461]) Exited with exit code: 1 
11/11/09 2:48:09 PM com.apple.launchd[1] (com.fsb.logKext[26461]) Exited with exit code: 1 
11/11/09 2:48:09 PM com.apple.launchd[1] (com.fsb.logKext) Throttling respawn: Will start in 10 seconds 
11/11/09 2:48:19 PM com.apple.launchd[1] (com.fsb.logKext[26462]) posix_spawnp("/Library/Application Support/logKext/logKextDaemon", ...): No such file or directory 
11/11/09 2:48:19 PM com.apple.launchd[1] (com.fsb.logKext[26462]) Exited with exit code: 1 
11/11/09 2:48:19 PM com.apple.launchd[1] (com.fsb.logKext[26462]) Exited with exit code: 1 
11/11/09 2:48:19 PM com.apple.launchd[1] (com.fsb.logKext) Throttling respawn: Will start in 10 seconds 
11/11/09 2:48:29 PM com.apple.launchd[1] (com.fsb.logKext[26463]) posix_spawnp("/Library/Application Support/logKext/logKextDaemon", ...): No such file or directory 
11/11/09 2:48:29 PM com.apple.launchd[1] (com.fsb.logKext[26463]) Exited with exit code: 1 
11/11/09 2:48:29 PM com.apple.launchd[1] (com.fsb.logKext) Throttling respawn: Will start in 10 seconds 
11/11/09 2:48:29 PM com.apple.launchd[1] (com.fsb.logKext) Throttling respawn: Will start in 10 seconds 
11/11/09 2:48:39 PM com.apple.launchd[1] (com.fsb.logKext[26465]) posix_spawnp("/Library/Application Support/logKext/logKextDaemon", ...): No such file or directory 
11/11/09 2:48:39 PM com.apple.launchd[1] (com.fsb.logKext[26465]) Exited with exit code: 1 
11/11/09 2:48:39 PM com.apple.launchd[1] (com.fsb.logKext) Throttling respawn: Will start in 10 seconds


----------



## juasraster (Nov 13, 2009)

I think this is enough .....
I do agree with you. Those are the most effective way
__________________
Calcul taux pret immobilier credit | Credit meilleur taux pret immo


----------



## foodjunkie (Nov 13, 2009)

ca veut dire....qoui??


----------

